# How often do I add calcium supplement?



## Terrapin (May 10, 2013)

I have a healthy adult tortoise, how often should I give him a calcium supplement?


----------



## theelectraco (May 10, 2013)

What does your tortoises diet consist of?


----------



## Terrapin (May 10, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> What does your tortoises diet consist of?




I have been feeding him mustard and Collard greens and some red cabbage.


----------



## theelectraco (May 10, 2013)

I would offer your tortoise a wider variety of food. What type of tortoise do you have? I feed mine grass and weeds, cactus, collard/mustard greens, cilantro, spring mix, mazuri & zoo med tortoise food, and also a variety of fruit. I have a Redfoot, so they can have fruit, other tortoises should only get it rarely as a treat. I still usually supplement calcium 2x weekly, but only a very small amount. That is my personal regimen, maybe a more experienced member can also offer some advise. When you feed a broader variety, you fill the void that one food may have by offering others to make up for it.


----------



## Terrapin (May 10, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> I would offer your tortoise a wider variety of food. What type of tortoise do you have? I feed mine grass and weeds, cactus, collard/mustard greens, cilantro, spring mix, mazuri & zoo med tortoise food, and also a variety of fruit. I have a Redfoot, so they can have fruit, other tortoises should only get it rarely as a treat. I still usually supplement calcium 2x weekly, but only a very small amount. That is my personal regimen, maybe a more experienced member can also offer some advise. When you feed a broader variety, you fill the void that one food may have by offering others to make up for it.



Tusya is a Russian tort. I have had him all of three days. So do you feed your redfoot " grass and weeds, cactus, collard/mustard greens, cilantro, spring mix, mazuri & zoo med tortoise food, and also a variety of fruit" with every feeding?
My intention was to feed him different mixes of things every few weeks. I have calcium powder that I use for my toads that's good for all reptiles and amphibians. I was just wondering how often to use it.


----------



## theelectraco (May 10, 2013)

I don't mix ALL those things at the same time, but usually there's at least 3 different things in his food bowl, plus he grazes in his outdoor pen. Today he spent the day outside, plus I fed him cactus, spring mix, squash, and zoo med pellets.


----------



## jaizei (May 10, 2013)

There are different ways to achieve variety. Here is a good article on the subject.


----------



## Terrapin (May 10, 2013)

jaizei said:


> There are different ways to achieve variety. Here is a good article on the subject.



I appreciate the information on balance. But what I am seeking is info on calcium supplementation.

I intend to give Tusya a diversified diet, but will that eliminate the need for supplements?


----------



## jaizei (May 10, 2013)

Maybe. At the very least I would have cuttle bone available so they can self supplement if they feel the need.


----------



## Terrapin (May 10, 2013)

jaizei said:


> Maybe. At the very least I would have cuttle bone available so they can self supplement if they feel the need.



I have a Cuttle bone in his habitat


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2013)

In my opinion, if you are feeding an adult tortoise foods high in calcium, there is no need to supplement.


----------



## KingInCulver (May 11, 2013)

I offer it weekly and also he has a cuttlebone in his enclosure. Some weeks he doesn't touch the calcium powdered greens, other weeks he finishes it off. Same with the cuttlebone.


----------



## Terrapin (May 11, 2013)

KingInCulver said:


> I offer it weekly and also he has a cuttlebone in his enclosure. Some weeks he doesn't touch the calcium powdered greens, other weeks he finishes it off. Same with the cuttlebone.



thanks I have at least an idea how often now


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2013)

For an adult male Russian, I would feed a good varied calcium rich diet and not supplement at all, other than offering a cuttle bone. For an egg producing female or growing baby, I'd use a small pinch twice a week sprinkled over greens.


----------



## Tyrtle (May 11, 2013)

Ours never had any interest in the cuttlebone. I sprinkle a tiny bit of the Fluker's on his salad about twice a week. Sometimes I use the Total Tortoise Nutrition from Carolina Pet Supply.


----------



## Madkins007 (May 12, 2013)

Calcium and other supplements are insurance against poor nutrition- they can not make up for a bad diet, and overuse causes problems (this applies to humans, babies, dogs, etc. as well.)

If you are feeding a healthy, balanced, varied meal, you should not need ANY supplements, but many people (including me) add a small pinch of a good general purpose supplement every week or so. I make mine with the recipe here- https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/nutrition/nutrients


----------



## Tyrtle (May 12, 2013)

Hey look, that article references the TNT supplement. 

"There are several good supplements available, such as the excellent TNT (Total Nutrition for Tortoises), but you can make up an easy-to-use mix of fiber, calcium, and vitamins if you would rather not buy it."


----------

